
Study finds that Tylenol reduces empathy - awinder
https://news.osu.edu/news/2016/05/10/empathy-reliever/
======
pigpaws
I'm going to take _more_ Tylenol thanks to this study.

------
cjbprime
Your regular reminder that publication bias is a thing, and you should just
ignore any single study and wait for the meta-analysis and replications.

Also, never read the university's own PR blurbs under any circumstances. :)

